
Blood tests show 14% of people are now immune to Covid-19 in one town in Germany - walterbell
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/04/09/999015/blood-tests-show-15-of-people-are-now-immune-to-covid-19-in-one-town-in-germany/
======
aazaa
> In a brief report posted online in German, the researchers say one in seven
> have been infected—a figure which has big implications for how soon that
> town, and the rest of the world can come out from lockdown. ...

Having been exposed and being immune may not be the same thing.

